# His Kids Vs Mine



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Our kids are all grown and adults.

His two are very successful in their lives.

One of my daughters has mental problems. She is on disability. She is 30 and of course I know how she lives is not normal. She lives in a government subsidized apt. She doesn't work, she is on lots of meds but she is a beautiful artistic woman, she is doing the best she can.

He is generous about her mostly. He says we can go get her, she lives about 5 hrs. from us by car, and have her stay with us to give her a change of pace. We did this a few months ago and had fun.

Today he said she is not normal. I know she isn't but him telling me that hurts me. I know she isn't living a normal life of a 30 year old woman, she makes bad decisions and is very immature for her ago but she has mental problems. I know she isn't normal but that does not make it any easier for me to hear it from him. He does not know the whole history. So today when he said that I just broke down and he apologized but said not to cry about it. Easier said than done especially when his kids are the best things in the world, he goes on and on about how great they are.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

do you think that your husband was puting her down by saying she is not normal ? do you think he was trying to demean her ? do you think he was trying to demean you or put you down ? if the answer to any of those were yes then you need to immediately address with your husband how and why you feel the way you do .

your daughter has mental problems and is by your own admission not normal or living a normal life . this is in no way a reflection on you as a parent . and it also should be taken as nothing other than the truth , and there is nothing wrong with admitting the truth . it seems like your husband cares about her and wants to help her . 

is your husband proud of his kids , or does he compare his to yours to put you and your kids down ? 

the best course of action is always communicate with your husband . be open , and honest , and put your cards on the table .


----------

